# Looking for info: British Merchant Marine T.B. Royden - "Hartfell"



## dustytrunk (Sep 4, 2009)

I recently bought a very old painting of what I believe to be a 3-masted barque. Flags are for the British Merchant Marine and T.B. Royden and Co. The name of the ship is "Hartfell." I can't find anything anywhere about this ship! Any info or direction anyone could give me about dating this ship would be much appreciated! Many thanks!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard.
There's a Hartfell listed on Miramar.
Built in 1864 by Barclay Curle.
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/413671
Might point you in the right direction.
Your duplicate post has been deleted as unnecessary.
To quote from the guidelines -
_*"Do not crosspost. This means do not post the same message in more than one forum or thread."*_


----------



## dustytrunk (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry for the cross posting...I am embarassed to admit that I was in a rush and did not completely read the guidelines...your help is MJCH appreciated!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Not a problem and aimed more as a general observation.
We seem to have a lot of members doing the same thing lately so the opportunity to remind everyone was too good to miss.

I haven't been able to find any more references to a barque of that name but a quick Google shows the origin of it.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Dustytrunk and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Dustytrunk == HARTFELL, Ship, built of iron by Barclay, Glasgow. Launched March 1864 for W. Rome of Liverpool to trade from the Clyde to China. Master - Houston. 215'.0'' x 35'.4'' x 22'.4''. 1224 tons. 2 bulkheads. In 1870/1 she was listed as having been cemented in 1864 and trading from Liverpool to India still owned by W.Rome of Liverpool and master - A.Courtney . All the best, Charley


----------



## dustytrunk (Sep 4, 2009)

*Hmm...I'm Confused...*

Thanks to all the replies, and please forgive my ignorance when it comes to historical sailing vessels...BUT...I'm pretty sure the ship in the painting is a three-masted barque - a sailing ship, and not a steamer. Can a sailing ship be "built of iron?" Are we speaking of the same ship here? And where would T.B. Royden and Sons figure in? It is most clearly their flag that is flying, along with that of the British Merchant Marine.

The University of Glascow archives are supposed to house the records of Barclay Curle...still searching online...


----------



## mroyden (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Dustytrunk
Royden's did not build a vessel of that name, nor can I find if any of those on their register were so renamed. They did operate their own ships too, not all of their own build, but the records were lost in a fire in the yard in the late 1800s. They did build sailing barques in iron after the mid 1800s like many other local yards. 
Regards 
Mike Royden


----------



## DavidHRT (Jun 29, 2013)

Good evening dustytrunk,
I am searching for a pic of the Hartfel as my grand father was 3rd mate on it in 1871/2. I have not managed to find much information about the ship apart from that in the Miramar index. Could u possibly send me a copy of your painting?

All the best,

David Rogers


----------

